# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [How-To] How to level Fighter Guild

## Lavillana

Go to Alik'r Desert, join the Dolmen group. You will max fighter guild after a few hours in the group. You will also pick up rare (blue) gear, level your character, gain about 4k to 7k gold per hour.

There is always a dolmen group in Alik'r Desert. Just go to the zone, type /zone, then type "X" and you should get an invite to join the group.

----------

